# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  تساؤلات طفله !~ ساعد الله قلبك يا زينب

## امنيات مجروحه

عمـة .. هآذي آرض الطفوف !؟
عمـة .. ليش الكل بوجهنآ شهر  السيف !؟
عمـة .. فتحي الخدر وخليني آشوف
هالخيل الي حولنآ تجري وتطوف  


عمـة .. وين رآح آبوي وعمي !؟
ليش يخلوني وحدي لهمي  !؟
عمـة .. ليش آخوآني ماهم يمي !؟
وليش عمـة .. لوجهك تلطمي  !؟


عمـة .. وينه المآي !؟
عمـة .. عمي وآعدني 
وآعرفه  لوعده وفآي
عمـة .. تآخر
والعطش ذوب آحشآي ..
عمـة .. آبطآ  علينا
وآخافه .. مهوب جآي


عمـة .. وين رآفع الرآس !؟
وينه  ..
القمر .. عآلي البآس !؟
عمـة تكفين وينه .. عمي عبآس !؟
يمكن يقضي حآجة  النآس !؟


عمـة .. آبشري وصل المآي للخيم
آحسه يسري جنبي تحت  القدم
عمي .. عبآس وهذآ نعم العم 
هذآ مو مآي !!
عمـة .. هذآ دم  !!


عمـة .. ليش ريحة حريق بكربلآ !؟
وينه عمي .. سبع المرجلة  !؟
عندي سؤال عمـة ..
وآريد آساله
وآرد آضمه وبجبينه آقبله  ..


وين الي ركبني نآقتي وقت الرحيل !؟
وآشلون عمـة نسآفر ..  بلآ كفيل !؟
كلنآ حريم 
يآ عمـة ومرآفقنآ .. عليل
عمـة .. وين عمي  !؟
حآمي الدخيل 


عمـة .. شنو هالآجسآد !؟
وليش مرمية بلآ  آلحآد !؟
آكيد هآذي سوآة الآحقاد
خل نسرع يآ عمـة
ونروح عنهآ  بعآد


عمـة .. آبنآ طآل السفر
وليش الكل .. يمعن فينآ النظر  !؟
عمـة .. مو آحنآ من خير البشر !؟
بس .. وينه عمي ذآك القمر  !؟


عمـة .. آيآم وعمي مآ آشوفه 
ودي آحضى لحظة .. بدفا  كفوفه
ودي آتسآبق بعد ويآه .. يآعمة وآطوفه
بس ليش يـآ عمـة ..
مآيسمح لي  بشوفـه !؟

سآعد الله قلبكِ يآزينب .. على آيةِ حالٍ  كنتِ سيدتي وآنتِ تسمعين تساؤلآت الآطفال
فكم من مصآئب تحملتي .. وصبرتي  !!
وآآآآآآه .. من صبركِ يآزينب
صبراَ .. تنهدُ له الجبآل  الشآقة

مأجورين جميعاً
تحياتي

----------


## عنيده

*تساؤلات حزينه جدا ..*

*ساعد الله قلبك يا سيدتي و مولاتي زينب ..* 

*يا ام المصائب اااه ..* 

*اااه يا زينب و اااه للدهر الذي فعل بكم ذلك ..* 

*عظم الله اجوركم بمصاب سيد الشهداء ..* 

*موفقين ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اه لوجدك يا زينب 

ساعد الله قلبك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآ محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة... 

ولتقبل سيدتي مني هذا القليل.... 
نعاء عاشوري ارتجلته ..وكل شكري لأمنيات لمنحي هذه المساحة لما جادت به أنفاسها الطاهرة... 



زينب يعمة ياحنونة  
اسأل ولاظنهم نسونا 
عباس وذاك حسين أبونا 
مايدروا الأعدى سبونا 



سكنة يعمة دسمعيني 
العباس قلبي ونور عيني 
وحسين هو شمس لسنيني 
لازيّد عليهم ونيني 


ظليت وحدي بليل اتاني 
ولاأشوف من يحمي خيامي 
أنا بعين صوبني زماني 
عباس أندب لو إمامي 


راح اليحاملي اعلى خدري 
وراح اللي يسكت نوح بزري 
لألطم عليهم طول عمري 
واصرخ بصوت الله يصبري 


سكنة يعمة راح الكفيل  
وراح العمد بن حامي الدخيل 
وظلينا بس نسوة وعليل 
لأنصب عزى وابدي العويل 




غاليتي أمنيات... 

مُثابة ومأجورة إن شاء الله تعالى على هذا النوح المتعالي هنا..... 

كلمات تُقطع للقلوب ..ساعد الله قلب زينب الصبور ولسانها الشكور... 


جُزيتِ خيراً دنيا وآخرة ... 

دعائي لقلبك.. 
موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ باسم الحسين  
دمت بعين الاله وبحصنه..

----------


## ليلاس

*تساؤلات احزنتني بشدة ..!*


*شاكرة طرحك غاليتي*

*مثاااااابة و مأجوووووورة*

*في ميزااااان حسنااااتك* 

*يعطيييييك العااافية ../ ما ننحرم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخذت النص وراح نمثله بإذن الله في برنامجنا يوم الجمعة 

يعطيكم الله العافية

----------


## MOONY

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
طرح مؤلم  ساعد الله قلب العقيله زينب
ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه
ومأجورين
تحياتي

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*آآآآهــــــ لوجدكِ يا سيدتي يازينب..!*
*تساؤلات ابكت العين* 
*شاكرة لكِ طرحكِ الحزين*

----------

